# GPU-Z Log File "BUG" ?!



## Simondererste (Mar 21, 2014)

tl;dr: "extra" functional characters in the log-file from GPU-Z causes blank lines in LibreOffice Calc(maybe excel too).

As i tried to make a benchmark of a game i stumbled over a little problem with the log-file of GPU-Z.
Importing the .txt LogFile into LO(LibreOffice) Calc resulted into blank lines between each data set(red lines in the image). First i thought it was because of the commas at the end of each data set but deleting them didn't solve the problem. With Notepad++ i finally could find the "bug" that causes those blank lines. Never used the option to show functional characters in Notepad++ but only Notepad recognized those blank lines(neither did the editor nor the LO Writer as you can see in the image). After i deleted the "CRs", the blank lines disappeared in Notepad++ and in LO Calc.
Saving it once with LO Writer in the text format(writer asks you if you want to use odf or txt) "deleted" those "extra" functional chars from the file.
So as a workaround i save the log-file once with LO Writer and then import it into LO Calc.
If it isn't intended i hopefully see a fix in an upcoming update.


----------



## kn00tcn (Mar 21, 2014)

confirming excel 2007 line breaks






no empty lines in notepad or editplus or jane

i do see something per 'line' when hex editing


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 21, 2014)

Had that problem some time ago. Tracked it down to double CR's and a LF at the end of a line. Which in editors that treat both isolated CR's and CR,LF as newlines makes them jump two lines.

Edit: Oh, and I worked around the issue by using Notepad++ and then in replace: "\r\r\n" with "\r\n"


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 12, 2014)

GPU-Z is just putting 1x CR LF at the end of each line, like almost all other Windows software.

Importing the sensor log into Excel worked fine here, check your import settings.


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 12, 2014)

Just made a log with GPU-Z 0.7.7 on my laptop with Windows 7 SP1 and opened it in notepad++:


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 12, 2014)

works for me. send me your file, w1zzard@techpowerup.com


----------



## TomWoB (Apr 14, 2014)

BTW ... you can analyze log-files with my LogViewer: 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/logviewer-for-gpu-z-available.185299


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 14, 2014)

@W1zzard Did you get the file?


----------

